
NLP for Fake News Detection (2018) - painful
https://arxiv.org/abs/1811.00770
======
woodman
Ouch, feeding probabilistic models training data scored with a gradient of
truthfulness tags generated by humans and all their biases... surely this
won't end horribly and simply serve as a method to algorithmically institute
the tyranny of the majority.

If you really want to do this (You really don't, I assure you - you'll hate
the end result), you've got to reach back through the AI winter and drag the
granddaddy of NLP, propositional logic, into modern AI development. We'll see
this employed by lawyers long before journalists.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempto_Controlled_English](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attempto_Controlled_English)

